
U.S. will look at sudden acceleration complaints involving 500k Tesla vehicles - the-dude
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-probe/u-s-will-look-at-sudden-acceleration-complaints-involving-500000-tesla-vehicles-idUSKBN1ZG1IL
======
mdorazio
I don't think I've ever seen a confirmed case from any auto maker that
unintended acceleration was caused by the vehicle itself rather than
improperly installed floor mats or driver error. Before anyone says it, no,
the Toyota case from a decade ago was never shown to be legitimate either. I
would be pretty surprised if this case was different and it should be
straightforward for Tesla to prove via data dumps from the vehicles in
question.

